# GPS industry says it's headed in the right direction



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

GPS industry says it's headed in the right direction
Holiday season expected to propel mapping technology further into the consumer mainstream

The Consumer Electronics Association reports that 2004 factory-to-dealer sales of all kinds of electronic devices totaled $113 billion in 2004 and are expected to rise 9 percent to $123 billion this year.

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051209/BIZ04/512090301/1013


----------

